# trimac sex and ? about white sack hanging



## 908cichlids (Feb 29, 2012)

i posted a few pics is this a male or female and what is that white sack hanging.....


----------



## 908cichlids (Feb 29, 2012)

http://img38.imagefra.me/i52t/gcx_ed8_u0.jpg
http://img37.imagefra.me/i52t/gcy_07f_u0.jpg
http://img37.imagefra.me/i52t/16u5_fb5_u0.jpg


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard to tell because of the quality of the pictures. I would have to say it is more likely a male because it seems to be developing a hump. How large is it?

How long have you had it and how has it been acting? Has it been eating well? And finally is the white sack hanging from it's anus?

From time to time cichlids will have poop that hangs down. Normally not a big deal if it is not all the time. However I have heard that if they are having white poop or poop that will not come off it could be a sign of a parasite. If possible you might want to QT this fish for a while and keep and eye on it. And if things don't improve you might need to look into some meds.

-Cage


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks more like a flowerhorn than a trimac tbh


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

mattmean said:


> Looks more like a flowerhorn than a trimac tbh


I kind of second that thought but didn't really want to comment due to the quality of the pictures.

-Cage


----------

